# Chok-Dee



## Nemesis (Apr 25, 2007)

Just watched a french movie about Thai fighting last night called Chok-Dee  and ... Comme est beau le Mauy Thai!!


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't know French! 
So, was it good?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 26, 2007)

Yes, it's a good movie. It has a simple and realistic story with realistic fighting scenes, none of the acrobatics of movies like Ong-Bak (although i liked this one too).
I'm only sorry that the camera was zoomed in a little too close to the fighters to actually let us apreciate the fighting scenes to the fullest.


----------



## hrlmonkey (Apr 26, 2007)

i had this about 2 years ago. problem is when i got the dvd, it didnt have subtitles on it.  shame, as the actor is a professional fighter of some repute in europe, and in the k1 i believe.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 27, 2007)

And specially because the caracters in the movie speake in 3 diferent languages: french, english and thai.


----------

